# Francis Chan...



## J. Dean (Oct 24, 2011)

What can you tell me about him?

I noted that he wrote a book in response to Rob Bell's _Love Wins_ which looked pretty good.


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 24, 2011)

4 pointer, went to The Master's Seminary. Ex mega church pastor, solidly orthodox, but very not into systematic theology and doctrine outside of ''Gospel essentials''. Good communicator, a bit prone to hyperbole and extreme introspection, but thoughtful and is very sincere. I think he needs to mature a bit, but I think his best is yet to come.


----------



## Jared (Oct 24, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> 4 pointer, went to The Master's Seminary. Ex mega church pastor, solidly orthodox, but very not into systematic theology and doctrine outside of ''Gospel essentials''. Good communicator, a bit prone to hyperbole and extreme introspection, but thoughtful and is very sincere. I think he needs to mature a bit, but I think his best is yet to come.



Where did you hear him say that he was a 4-pointer? I have been to his old church and read a couple of his books. I wasn't aware that he was an amyraldian. Do you know where there are some quotes to prove that? I don't doubt you but I would just like to see it for myself.


----------



## J. Dean (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok. I liked what I saw of him for the most part. But I worry whenever I see a person go into a radical asceticism, as it can be done for the wrong reasons, or done in a legalistic manner. 

Just curious to see what others more familiar with him than I knew.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Oct 24, 2011)

He is a 5 pointer.


----------



## LeeJUk (Oct 24, 2011)

Very good preacher and I like his radical way of applying scripture.


----------



## Andres (Oct 24, 2011)

He left his pastorate because "God told him to". That raises alarm bells to me.


----------



## steadfast7 (Oct 24, 2011)

His soteriology is spot on as far as I can tell, but when I heard him speak here in Korea two weeks ago, he does smack of a little bit of 'God has an incredible destiny for you / you can be a world changer'. 
He admitted his favourite verse in the bible is: "Elijah was a man, just like us."

He left his megachurch, first to travel around the world giving away his money from his book sales away, second, to end up in San Francisco to do urban missions. I give him props for that.


----------



## J. Dean (Oct 25, 2011)

LeeJUk said:


> Very good preacher and I like his radical way of applying scripture.


He did a fantastic job with the book _Erasing Hell_, but I worry that some of the "sell all you have and give to the poor" message he's preaching is misguided. I ran into this same mindset with David Platt in his book _Radical_: it almost comes across as a legalistic, monastic view of poverty, and that can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## JS116 (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know much about him but this article was what really surprised me,he does seem to put alot of emphesis on poverty

Francis Chan: Failure to Help the Poor Could Send You to Hell by Francis Chan - ChurchLeaders.com - Christian Leadership Blogs, Articles, Videos, How To's, and Free Resources


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 10, 2011)

I like the guy. The youtube clip "Balance Beam" is great and I just showed it at a retreat for 9th graders.


----------

